# Ford 8N



## Ryun Kasten (May 3, 2018)

Guys, looking at purchasing a Ford 8N gas tractor and was wondering if it would be able to pull a 5ft brush hog, 5ft disc, and a single bottom plow.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

With proper implements and operation the answer is yes. These tractors did exactly what you are requesting in the ground engagement implements when introduced. Revolutionized small farming at the time.

As for the brush hog, allow five horsepower per foot of the hog. Properly tuned and with an engine in good condition these 8N Fords generated between 27 and 24 horsepower.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

The Ns are handy, nimble little tractors that will still do a lot of useful work for you.
If you consider them an entry level tractor to learn on they will be fine for plowing and disking a garden or deer plot, mowing, bush hogging, dragging a few logs, pulling a trailer and other tasks. If you get caught up in the thing and go "restoring" it then you are WAY better off starting with a newer tractor.
I would NOT pay more than $2K for one that ran good, had decent tires and tin and not new paint but looked halfway decent.
Here's why:
The Ns are the ultimate plain Jane, stripped down machine.
They have no live hydraulics, no live PTO, no remote hydraulics, no power steering. Those features can be had on Ford tractors just a couple of years newer.
For $3K you can buy a tractor like a 600, 800, 2000, etc that will have more features, more HP, more gears and more reliability.
So for 30% more you get twice the tractor.
Remember this too;
Rear tires are very expensive.
A guy can easily spend most of $1K on new rear tires, tubes and rims. So enter that cost into your equation any time you shop for a tractor.
Below is a link to a wonderful website that's all about old Fords. I just linked to the faq about what to look for when buying an N but the website is huge so do some looking around.
Edit:
I hadn't read that faq page for years. The prices he quotes for parts are pretty low.

https://web.archive.org/web/20160404213002/http://www.oldfordtractors.com:80/qa.htm#q16


----------

